# Wife said: 'if you really want it who am I to stop you'



## Melensdad

I'm worried,

She either was not listening or she thinks this would be cool to have around.  It goes up for auction tomorrow and it would be really nice to use in the snow and pull Abrams tanks that gets stuck out my way.  I might use it to pull my pop up trailer.

I think she is testing me in ways only a woman understands.

This is what I was asking about....

1994 Oshkosh M1070 Commercial Heavy Equipment Transporter (HET). VIN: 10T1K4JH1R1050208. Powered by a 8V92TA 500 HP Detr - Government Liquidation


----------



## 300 H and H

I've seen one of these brutes for sale before in Soiux City Ia. no less... Absolutely way Kool if you like your toys LARGE!

Did you know about the trailer that goes with this unit? It has 8 axles and they are all able to turn with the tractors input too!! SO you can navigate a narrow city street, with 50' of what ever you might want to haul... And swing the butt end around that corner to...

The one I saw was cheap enough for a big boy toy! But alas I don't really have any were large enough to store it indoors. My buildings are for the most part full... 

Tell the wife you always wanted a "big rigg" but wanted it to be a little different.

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Catavenger

Beware she will put you to work with it. You can move all kinds of furniture and stuff around with it for her family and friends.


----------



## waybomb

Gawd would that be cool to pull PV around with.


----------



## 300 H and H

waybomb said:


> Gawd would that be cool to pull PV around with.


 
Oh my yes it would!! 

There will be others on that liqudation site. They even have a search feature.

Regards, Kirk


----------



## waybomb

If I came home with that, I'd be sleeping in it.

I just got a bug up me arse - I had a 1976 Lincoln MkIV that I bought new in 1976. It was the Diamondfire edition with paint that had diamond dust in it. With dish aluminum wheels and black leather interior. I even had one of the first car telephones - it was a Princess phone on the hump connected to a non-duplex Motorola 2 way radio in the trunk that worked just like a  phone, only one person could talk and be heard at any given time. If I remember correctly, a buck a minute either way. I loved that gas hog. What a fine automobile. I'd like another. I had those wheels so shiny they were like chrome. I put KYB sport shocks on it all the way around and Moog towing springs. It really improved the ride. Ya, I loved that car.

So I went on ebay - there's a black one with leather, but not the diamond dust paint, but there is one with diamond but the velour interior. I have 1976 Lincoln on watch now. I am determined.

Anyway, I'm think of doing an asking-for-forgiveness mode of acquisition.

The car is one thing, this Military beast would be the end if I did that.


----------



## MrLiberty

a lot of cool stuff on that site.


----------



## 300 H and H

http://www.govliquidation.com/auction/view?auctionId=9222370&convertTo=USD

I should have bought this... One person ran up the bid till it hit the reserve...

It would have taken $6,500 to move it here. But it is a 1969 with only 960hrs. on it. but 50,000 pounds and it doesn't run, and it has to be pickup without any assistance. Fresh batteries and fuel, and a shot starting fluid maybe all it needs, or not...

The cab doors and the front blade are missing. The blade is kind of a big deal. They also had a dirt scaper mounted in the rear originally. I wanted it to use around the farm, cleaning out water ways. I would have to find a correct scaper to do what I want as well. I keep looking though!

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Big Dog

Was she watching a soap opera when she said it?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sounds like one of the many entrapment phrases women use to suck us men in to something. Be very careful. Lol. Id start writing that apology letter to her right now and looking up the number to the closest flower shop.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I would rather have one of the old hett's they look cooler that one has an electronic 92 series Detroit and electronic trans they get up and move I have driven one. if you are buying it the trailer is a must have it makes it the ultimate in heavy hauers.


----------



## luvs

buy her expensive items. take her to an excellent dinner, & install a whirlpool. then you may, may be off that hook. hm.

give her other stuff that she requests, too.


----------

